
Visual Demonstration of Approximating Arbitrary Functions with Sigmoids - mkl
https://www.desmos.com/calculator/qwwawaovjs
======
Gravityloss
This fits in well with Bret Victor's ideas. You learn by playing with systems.
Tweak a little bit here, see what it does to the output.

